# StewMac selling branded PedalPCB kits?



## manfesto (Apr 4, 2020)

Just got an ad for this, is this a new development or have I not been paying attention?






						- StewMac
					






					www.stewmac.com


----------



## Nostradoomus (Apr 4, 2020)

Where is the PedalPCB branding? Looks like they took Roberts layout and slapped StewMac it


----------



## Robert (Apr 4, 2020)

Those are custom branded for StewMac.       They're doing their own thing with them (support, documentation, etc) so they aren't "technically" PedalPCB boards.


----------



## manfesto (Apr 5, 2020)

Robert said:


> Those are custom branded for StewMac.       They're doing their own thing with them (support, documentation, etc) so they aren't "technically" PedalPCB boards.


Nifty! Are the circuits any different?

The documentation is pretty well-illustrated


----------



## Ratimus (Apr 12, 2020)

Smart move. Last thing you want is somebody buying a kit at StewMac and then complaining to and about you when they can't get it to work.


----------

